# Le Mans diorama



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Hop on over to the diorama section of the models forum. A really neat Le Mans setup for 1/43 cars. Hand painted people, great lighting even in the diecast cars.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=129552


----------

